# Escambia 8-26



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Slow. What can I say? NJD and I did scrape up a few speck trout, small bass, ladyfish and a single red, but it was really slow AND HOT. We left early. A lot of people putting up their boats in the backwaters in advance of the storm. This fish ATE a Zara Spook in about two feet of water. He was one inch over the slot, so back in the drink he went!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice fish! Yea I went to jim's again yesterday morning and it was decent, few reds and trout nothing real big though... Got to throw at a couple tailing reds for the first time couldn't get them to eat.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

September will improve the fishing and then it will be ON in October. The bass fishing will pick up too.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Dan and I fished there yesterday. Only got 5 fish total and nothing to brag about. Looking forward to fall fishing!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> September will improve the fishing and then it will be ON in October. The bass fishing will pick up too.


Will the reds and trout be more out in the bay (south of hwy 90) or more up in the backwater and bayous during the fall?


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

I was out there yesterday flounder fishing with the girlfriend. we caught 7. only four made it into the boat and three went in the livewell. the others got off at the boat and one flipped out of my hand and escaped back in the water. We caught a bunch of small white and speckled trout. I caught a 14in sheepy on a super fluke, and about 7 or 8 rat reds. then hit the evening topwater bass bite catchin 7 or 8 little guys, had one good blowup and missed it. it coulda been a bass or red. I'll never know.

Basnbud


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

jcoss15 said:


> Will the reds and trout be more out in the bay (south of hwy 90) or more up in the backwater and bayous during the fall?


the colder it gets, the farther up you'll find em. but mostly in the delta area. but I have caught them all the way up at the outfall at monsanto before.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

basnbud said:


> the colder it gets, the farther up you'll find em. but mostly in the delta area. but I have caught them all the way up at the outfall at monsanto before.


Yeah, they get way up the rivers. The Monsanto outlet also has the benefit of holding stripers/hybirds in the winter, also.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> Will the reds and trout be more out in the bay (south of hwy 90) or more up in the backwater and bayous during the fall?


I generally start at the lower end of the river and will work up stream. There are some real trophies available when you get up river.


----------

